# Craig Titus and Kelly Ryan Sentenced!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Craig Titus pleaded guilty on May 30 to second-degree murder, kidnapping and arson. Kelly Ryan pleaded guilty to arson and Nevadaâ??????s equivalent of no contest to battery with a deadly weapon. According the sources, Kelly read a statement, and could not stop crying.??* Then Craig came up, said he was sorry, and called himself a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

